# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  I'm looking for ASFs

## truthsdeceit

I'm located in Bremerton WA and I'm hoping to find someone (or someone who knows someone) in my vicinity with ASFs.

I've cruised my local craigslist and I've only found someone in lynnwood who's asking $10 an asf. That's way to far to go especially at the ridiculous price.

Anybody know an ASF breeder near me?

Thanks!

----------


## Wapadi

Good luck!!  I have been looking since Jan and still none.  I have a couple of leads and I'll pm you if any of them turn out...

----------


## truthsdeceit

I know I used to breed them. The first time I started up I found someone immediately, they were willing to trade for regular mice and they even delivered!

I quit for 6 months now I'm ready to start again and I found out my old source moved away!  :Sad: 

Where you located? (EDIT: ignore that... silverdale is so close to me!) If I do end up driving all the way to lynnwood maybe she'll give me a better deal if I buy a bunch... you willing to split a batch with me?

----------


## Wapadi

Absolutely!!  I am on Bangor Base actually.  Are you RodentWorks?  We found you on the internet in Jan and even text you once!!  Just let me know about Lynnwood.  I really would like 1.3 x 3 but not at 10bucks each...lol

----------


## truthsdeceit

> Absolutely!!  I am on Bangor Base actually.  Are you RodentWorks?  We found you on the internet in Jan and even text you once!!  Just let me know about Lynnwood.  I really would like 1.3 x 3 but not at 10bucks each...lol


I am rodentworks.net (did I reply to your text? I apologize if I didn't) I had to quit breeding for a while due to financial issues and stress at my day job. 
But I'm trying to get back into it again.

What's your max price you're willing to pay for an asf?
I'll contact her and see if I can get her down to a reasonable price. 1.3 x 3 means you'd want 12 total right? 3male, 9 female.

----------


## Wapadi

$50 - $75 bucks total.  I realize thats a big spread but I dont wanna pay for a bunch of weanlings and then wait for them to grow up to breed.  So more for bigger ones and less for little ones...lol

I hope that makes sense!!!

And yes you responded back to our text! No worries!!

----------


## Wapadi

Any chance of getting any at the show coming up?

----------


## truthsdeceit

> $50 - $75 bucks total.  I realize thats a big spread but I dont wanna pay for a bunch of weanlings and then wait for them to grow up to breed.  So more for bigger ones and less for little ones...lol
> 
> I hope that makes sense!!!
> 
> And yes you responded back to our text! No worries!!


So $4 - $6 each depending on size.
Unless she's a big breeder (which from her posts I'm guessing she's not) it's pretty much gonna be what she has is what we get. Scraping together 15+ female (cause I need some too!) might be hard, but we'll see.
I'm hoping to talk her into a flat $5 each, which is in your range. 




> Any chance of getting any at the show coming up?


I've been going back and forth on that myself. I've never seen asfs at any shows but they are getting more common every year. 
What do you think? Should we wait till after the show just in case?
I can contact her now so I have her email addy and just wait to buy.

You planning on going to the show?
I've already got it marked in my work calendar as a "I can't work" day.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wapadi

I am gonna pm you!

----------


## Sama

I know a lady down in Salem who still has some, however I am not sure how many she has left and getting them up into WA has been a problem. I am still trying to find out how to get 2 bucks up here, all I have is 6 females all the sudden... :Sad:

----------


## Ernie Mccracken

Anyone have any luck?  I was hoping to find some at the show, but struck out.

----------


## khaleah

i know a guy who has some for a good price just north of seattle. And i think my rodent supplier has some that are breeding age as well they are just out past auburn.

----------


## Ronin

OK I guess somehow my mladt post got deleted for advertising.  Doing kjnow hjow that happened since I wasn't advertising anything.  
Anyway, anyone have luck finding asf's in our area?

----------


## Shadera

I found some north of Seattle, after a long and agonizing search with a ton of dead ends.  Lemme dig up his info for you.

ETA - Here we go.  Contact Ross Baker.  I purchased some from him last year, and he was very nice to deal with.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oxbow...60039844058291

----------

Ronin (08-09-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

:Tombstone:   A wolf howls in the distance on this dark and quiet night.  A cool wind blows across your face.  You hear a twig snap not far behind you and you turn around...

----------


## Shadera

> A wolf howls in the distance on this dark and quiet night.  A cool wind blows across your face.  You hear a twig snap not far behind you and you turn around...


Why NOT add to an already existing thread if one is looking for soft furs in a certain geographic area?

Damn, you guys are getting overly passive aggressive with that dead thread crap.

----------


## Ronin

> I found some north of Seattle, after a long and agonizing search with a ton of dead ends.  Lemme dig up his info for you.
> 
> ETA - Here we go.  Contact Ross Baker.  I purchased some from him last year, and he was very nice to deal with.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oxbow...60039844058291


Awesome!!  Thank you very much!!

----------


## Sama

I just got a trio a month ago and have pinks. Will be a wait to have any available but I should have some available in a month or 2.

----------

Ronin (08-10-2013)

----------


## Ronin

OK sounds good, I will keep you in mind.

----------


## Ronin

> I found some north of Seattle, after a long and agonizing search with a ton of dead ends.  Lemme dig up his info for you.
> 
> ETA - Here we go.  Contact Ross Baker.  I purchased some from him last year, and he was very nice to deal with.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oxbow...60039844058291


Thanks again!!  I just got my small colony from that guy.  Real cool guy to buy from!!  He even gave me a extra male asf so I actually have a 2:4 colony that should start to breed in the next week or two.

----------

_Shadera_ (08-14-2013)

----------

